

Save rich text in Rails from contentEditable divs? - tommaxwell

Hi HN,<p>So I&#x27;m a Rails newbie making my first app and am running into some problems with my content editor. The user is supposed to be able to make entries, like diary entries, so the content editor should be simple. But I don&#x27;t know how to save things like paragraph breaks and apostrophe&#x27;s in the database and render them properly again when the user opens the entry.<p>Are there any gems or plugins that could help me with this? I would really like to be able to preserve my contentEditable divs, as they make the design clean.
======
macarthy12
This content is more suited to stackoverflow.com

